# Finally



## Regina pino (Jul 8, 2018)

oreo kidded this morning and had a doeling. She is a first time mom and both Mom and baby are doing great


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## GoatKids (Apr 8, 2018)

How cute! Congrats


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Oh my goodness! How sweet!!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

She is a pretty little thing. Like the white tipped tail that sweetie is sporting. Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute!!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute baby


----------

